# Determining if you have Crohn's



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm just a little curious if anyone on here has/is being tested for Crohn's? I was diagnosed back in 2002 with ulcerative colitis and over the past year and a half, things have gotten worse for me. I was taking Asacol up to 4x daily and then the Xmas before last had to have my tonsils out so I stopped taking my meds for awhile b/c of not being able to swallow. Long story short, my symptoms didn't return immediately after not taking my meds so I just neglected to keep up with it until awhile back when the symptoms came back full force. I didn't particularly like the doctor I had before b/c she had the personality of a wet rag so I got some recommendations and started seeing a new doctor back in April. He of course wanted to do a colonoscopy since it had been over 2 years since I had had one and I have a history of colon cancer in my family so he thought it was a good idea to have it done. When I went back for the results 2 weeks later, he gave me the impression that he thought I might have Crohn's and not UC so he sent me to have a serology blood test done that naturally my insurance wouldn't pay for. When I went back for those results, he said that the test isn't "100% accurate" and that it said I "leaned more towards UC than Crohn's" and he had me do another procedure, an endoscopy where they check things out through your esophagus. He's had me try 3 different medications in the past month and half with no success and one medication that my insurance won't pay for. Now he wants me to have another procedure called a small bowel follow through and I have to wonder if it's even necessary since he's already been as up close and personal as he could get with a colonoscopy. Has anyone here been through this or had any experience with this that could give me some advice or insight? I still haven't gotten the symptoms calmed down completely and have been having trouble with acid reflux as well with no relief. I'm at my wits' end with this!!


----------



## Chikky (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have experience with Crohns, no, but I can completely understand how frustrated you feel. I have been chronically sick for over 5 years now and though we finally had an 'answer' after 2 years, I am still not feeling great. My doctor is great and we're trying more tests, but I know the feeling of 'wits end'. It's the worst! 

I hope you get answers soon, so you can get on the path to being well.


----------

